# Candy Coat - Aniline Dye & Waterbourne Poly?



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I know that most guys are not into polyurethane, but I figured I ask before I try this next experiment.

I have a bass prototype that I have put together and I want to put a Candy Coat over top of the existing finish (currently green and black aniline). 

What I was thinking of doing was adding aniline into my water based poly to try to make a candy coat.

I'm not sure what this will do as I don't plan on heating up the poly before I apply it, and I'm not sure how it would actually dry. I'm going to try mixing up a small batch and slap it on, unless someone advises me not to.

Has anyone ever tried this?

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Andy. I've tinted poly to do part of this burst applied over a dyed and sanded back body if that helps. The dye was the powdered from Lee Valley and the poly was Defthane.
Cheers


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh ya if you can do a test. Sometimes poly and green dye make some ugly colours due to the yellowing tendency.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I haven't tinted poly but I have tinted sanding sealers and varnishes using oil based stains with out a problem. As GREENMAN says ,,, practice on a scrap.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

My Prototypes are my scrap, they are imperfect but this one is my personal bass.

I'm just going to give it a shot and see what I get. I'm putting green candy over green So we'll see what it turns out like.

Here is what it looks like now:



















It really needs something to make it 'pop'. I'm hoping that the candy will help.


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

I like that colour. I hope it turns out good.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I tried the candy coat, and it did work, but I just didn't like the look.

I sanded it off and just went with the clear polly.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

I always thought candy was a trans finish over a contrasting dye/bass coat. Example black trans over burgundy dye looks good.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Yeah, I just wanted some depth to the green. I don't know what candy colour would work well with it, but green isn't it.


----------

